# Proud To Be A Daddy



## MurderDoll (10/6/14)

My baby girl was born yesterday at 15:55, weighing in at 3,545kg and measuring 52cm. 

Best feeling ever to hold her for the first time!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

Congrats! It's a very special time! Too cute man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/6/14)

Congrats man! She is gorgeous! Best wishes to you and the family!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/6/14)

Congrats dude, she's beautiful!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/6/14)

MurderDoll said:


> My baby girl was born yesterday at 15:55, weighing in at 3,545kg and measuring 52cm.
> 
> Best feeling ever to hold her for the first time!


Congrats due! That is the best feeling ever! Enjoy every moment! Time flies too quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/6/14)

Congratulations @MurderDoll 

She is so beautiful. I can promise you there is nothing more special in this world then having your very own little princess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (10/6/14)

Congratulations, beautiful picture. Welcome to the dad club. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (10/6/14)

Thanks very much everyone. Its so surreal! Still has to sink in. 

I haven't stopped smiling since yesterday.


----------



## Tristan (10/6/14)

Congrats @MurderDoll !! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/14)

Congrats @MurderDoll 
Your baby looks incredibly cute! That photo is a winner
Wishing you many years of happy parenting ahead. All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (10/6/14)

Congrats @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (10/6/14)

Congratz!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa (10/6/14)

Wow, what a picture! Congratulations to you and mom. There really is no bigger blessing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/6/14)

Wow congrats!!

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (10/6/14)

Congrats @MurderDoll  ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/6/14)

congratz Greg! That is an absolutely amazing photo wow! She is gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/6/14)

Super duper Daddy! Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just B (10/6/14)

Aaaahhhhh she is lovely. To celebrate her arrival into our awesome world, you tell me what you like to vape, preferably a blend, and I will make up a e-juice and call it after her.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## crack2483 (10/6/14)

Just B said:


> Aaaahhhhh she is lovely. To celebrate her arrival into our awesome world, you tell me what you like to vape, preferably a blend, and I will make up a e-juice and call it after her.



That's a cool gesture. Good on you @Just B

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (10/6/14)

geluk meneer, sy is so cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (10/6/14)

She is too beautiful. Congratulations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/6/14)

Congratulations @MurderDoll - its a beautiful miracle like this that bond a family tighter together and carry your title DAD well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (10/6/14)

congrats , best feeling in the world - other then super awesome vape mail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (10/6/14)

That's awesome man, huge congratulations are in order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/6/14)

Congratulations! I agree, best feeling ever!!

Enjoy her dude, they are precious!


----------



## MurderDoll (10/6/14)

Thanks everyone again! 

I actually took that photo just after the Caesar while they were cleaning her up. Was quite amazed she had her eyes open already and was so active! 



Just B said:


> Aaaahhhhh she is lovely. To celebrate her arrival into our awesome world, you tell me what you like to vape, preferably a blend, and I will make up a e-juice and call it after her.




Wow! 
That is an amazing gesture! Thank you so much! 

I'm not too clued up oi n what combinations work well when making ejuice, but maybe something like a Caramel Vanilla Chocolate or Caramel Vanilla Coffee? 
I'll buy your first bottle you produce!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Just B (10/6/14)

I will get blending and mixing and lets see what we come up with. I will keep this bottle I make today for you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/6/14)

Just B said:


> Aaaahhhhh she is lovely. To celebrate her arrival into our awesome world, you tell me what you like to vape, preferably a blend, and I will make up a e-juice and call it after her.



Love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (10/6/14)

Sending lots of Congratz... It's an awesome ride

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/6/14)

She is awesome @MurderDoll  .... dude.... how much did you cry when you saw her for the first time?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (10/6/14)

Congrats @MurderDoll! She is beautiful! Now go get some sleep while you still have the chance

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dr Evil (10/6/14)

Congratulations meneer

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (10/6/14)

Congrats.... i still treat mine like a little princess.....15 years later......much to her annoyance and embarrassment....she will always be your little princess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/6/14)

RezaD said:


> Congrats.... i still treat mine like a little princess.....15 years later......much to her annoyance and embarrassment....she will always be your little princess.



Hahaha that is so not ever gona change

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (10/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> She is awesome @MurderDoll  .... dude.... how much did you cry when you saw her for the first time?




Ha ha. I actually didn't hey. Much to my own surprise. 

The misses burst into tears when she heard her cry for the first time. Put such a smile on my face to see her so happy.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Chef Guest (10/6/14)

Mazeltov!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (10/6/14)

Congratulations @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop (10/6/14)

Ermahgerd! I want one! So cute! 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> Ermahgerd! I want one! So cute!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



agreed

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

